# Location suggestions!!!!



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

If working at Auckland airport, what areas would offer a journey of up to 40 mins and be in a good family area with good schools????


----------



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

travel times around 5am and 3.30pm, would it be manageable from North Shore? Would stretch to 40 mins but don't want to drive much more than that.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Andrew Family said:


> travel times around 5am and 3.30pm, would it be manageable from North Shore? Would stretch to 40 mins but don't want to drive much more than that.


Yes. North Shore to the airport and back at your shift times shouldn't be an issue, especially when leaving at 5am 
You should only encounter traffic on the way home 3.30pm if there's been an accident on the motorway.
North Shore is a beautiful place to live.
Have you also looked East of Auckland - Mission Bay, St Heliers Bay, Howich etc. Really nice areas to live that way.


----------



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

What are the areas west of Auckland like? For example Massey, Henderson etc?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Andrew Family said:


> travel times around 5am and 3.30pm, would it be manageable from North Shore? Would stretch to 40 mins but don't want to drive much more than that.


5am would generally not be an issue from the Shore, 35-45mins depending on where you live. 3:30 is touch and go, and its likely to be anywhere from 45mins to an hour and 45mins depending on the day.


----------



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

We are swaying towards Torbay even with the potential travel issues. Any views or any roads to avoid? I have found a good newsletter for the area and it does appear to be a family orientated area, which is what we are looking for.


----------



## kiwigirl70 (Jan 6, 2014)

Andrew Family said:


> We are swaying towards Torbay even with the potential travel issues. Any views or any roads to avoid? I have found a good newsletter for the area and it does appear to be a family orientated area, which is what we are looking for.


Torbay IS a nice family oriented suburb, with, IMO the nicest beach in the Bays, but it's a long old way to the airport every day. Beach Road (as the name suggests) is the main road which runs all the way down the coast of the East Coast Bays. Most streets off this will get you within walking distance of the beach but generally are 10-15 minute drive away from the motorway. East Coast Road runs almost parallel to Beach Road, but inland, and used to be the main arterial before the motorway went in (showing my age now!). Naturally the further away from the beach you go the cheaper it should be, but it can feel quite hemmed in. 

If it were me, and you're keen on the North Shore, I would go for Milford over Torbay if budget allows. Again, a lovely family area with great schools, beautiful beach and probably 15 - 20 mins closer to the airport.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

I'd look at South-East Auckland - Howick, Beachlands, Clevedon & Whitford. 
All the beaches and bays of North Shore, great schools and much, much closer to the airport


----------

